# Starcraft 2 Wings of Liberty im FEnstemodus



## WerRock (12. April 2013)

Hey zusammen

ist es möglich SC2 WoL im Fenstermodus zu spielen aber ohne das der Cursor da aus dem Fenster geht?
Hoffe ihr wisst wie ich das meine :>

MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. April 2013)

Das sollte funktionieren, indem du so vorgehst :
Menü -> Optionen -> Steuerung -> Mauszeigergrenzen -> EIN (Normalerweise ist es auf Automatisch gestellt)
Darf ich fragen warum du im Fenstermodus spielst ?
Bist du so einer der nebenbei D3 spielt, und dadurch SC2 laggt ?!


----------



## Zergoras (12. April 2013)

Jeder spielt im Fenstermodus, weil es da keine Vezögerungen beim Raustabben gibt. Und wenn man nebenbei noch was anderes offen hat, ist das auch besser.
Ich spiele auch im Fenstermodus, auch in Diablo.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. April 2013)

Welche Verzögerung bitte, die Zehntel Sekunde ist bei euch schon störend *Sarkasmus AN* manche haben anscheinend echte Probleme *Sarkasmus Aus* 


			
				Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder spielt im Fenstermodus


Jeder, wirklich jeder, na na na... das glaube ich jetzt beim besten willen nicht.


----------



## Zergoras (13. April 2013)

Naja, damals war es keine zehntel Sekunde, eher 20sek und länger. Da wurde der Bildschirm immer schwarz und nichts tats mehr. Aber das ist schon was her. 
Na gut dann nicht jeder. Sagen wir 90%? :p


----------

